# AF Motor replacement



## pdwoodswood (Feb 7, 2012)

I am tired of tweaking a few of my motors and e-units every time I want to play train. Would appreciate a recommendation for motor and electronic reversing unit replacement. Please recommend the better equipment, not cheap $$ stuff.
I will keep the removed pieces in the event I want to convert back to original.
Layout powered by 30B & 12Bs. Locos planned for replacement are; 312, 302, Hudson, Northern, 360 Santa Fee and GP-9 types.....All these run, but are problematic and my grandsons groan when I stop to fix something, me too. I finally got 150' of track and 7 switches working without "hesitations" or triggering e-units. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I do wanna do this to my #283 one day. I've been told they're the most temper mental e-units!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All of my engines run great, and the reverse units cycle nicely. I have 3 283's and they are wonderful engines.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Because I have no mechanical or electrical knowledge or skills, I had S-'n-S trains in Boise, ID replace numerous AF motors and reversing units with can motors and Dallee electronic reversing units. Included are 302s, 350s, 282s,283s, 290s & 293s. I also like the feature that the engines start in forward after 6 seconds.
Unless one is an absolute purist, it's great to have a reliable electronic reversing unit.
I've given Steve so much business that he sent me a 283 as a Christmas gift one year.


----------

